# Any Chicago area guys on here?



## hammer42 (Feb 14, 2013)

Anyone in the Chicago area know if there are any contractors hiring? I have 17 years installing low voltage. mostly voice data.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have had numerous people contact me for jobs. 

Shoot me your resume, and I will forward it to some headhunters. 

Also, post that **** online! 

dice, monster, careerbuilder, and beyond are all great places to start


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Are you 134?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am 150.... Idk about the op


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

We have a hiring freeze right now. 
But I tell everyone to keep checking the site often. 
If your a veteran, follow the link for current federal employee.. 
Usajobs.gov


----------



## 4thyr134 (Feb 29, 2012)

Local 134 is having registration in March. Check ejatt.com for details.


----------

